# Fall 2010 Ohio Pond News



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

OSU extension's fall 2010 Ohio Pond News is now available.

http://senr.osu.edu/Extension/Ohio_Pond_Management/Ohio_Pond_News.htm


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Some great info there Lucas, thanks for sharing, I bookmarked it for some winter reading!

Salmonid


----------

